# Faux Rocks - Paper mache'



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I decided I needed more rocks in my cemetery to hide the many spotlights. So this time, I made sure to document the project:

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/rocks.htm


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice to see you are more than just a pretty face.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Why Richard, are you getting fresh with me? LOL Thanks!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

How can I do that with this damn white coat on?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow Ghostess they look awsome-nice idea
another 1 to put on the to do list 
i agree who wants to see where the light comes from., so ugly


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And wouldnt ya know it, I got some boxes I was going to throw out and a few old phone books. Nice save Ghostess, timing is everything. Thanks.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! This is nice.  I think I'll make this for this year to hide my lights, too. How much did the gallon of dry lock cost?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I think the Dry-Lok was around 25 bucks....... welllllllllll worth every penny though. I didn't even use a whole gallon last year with all the projects I worked on. Matter of fact, I finally used up the rest of it on the rocks and the skull and had to bust open the new gallon to finish up one of the rocks.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow ghostess... Damn I just threw out the old phone books too.... O well don't use the new ones too much i'll just steal some pages outta it  hehe... i too need some light covers and this is a really neat idea... This one is gettin added to the list Thanx


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for adding ONE MORE project for me to try to squeeze in this year. I should have checked this about 15 minutes sooner than I did. The recycling truck just pulled away and don't you know....I had finally put all the old phone books out!!!!!  Oh well, time to start stealiong them from the neighbors..lol. Thanks for the how to. Hubby saw this and was very interested. Maybe I can get him to help out with something like this.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice and simple how to Ghostess thanks


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Love that project Ghostess! I have several books laying around...but now off to box hunting. My kids just cut up a huge box I was saving for props to make a house for two little furry friends my hubby saved from the lawn mower blades.....


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Here is a pic of the two little guys...or gals...not sure yet???


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

We tried to raise some awhile back and they "met their maker" within 2 days.  hopefully you'll have better luck! Don't hesitate to ask advice froma call to the vet.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks SI....we're going into the 4th day & so far so good. Eating well, drinking well and pooping.....lots of pooping.....but the kids are loving it....
We'll have to see how this goes....if they don't make it, I'm gonna have some pretty sad kiddoes.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ghostess....
Just saw your rocks on Haunt Project too! Very nice!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's good news, L. Hopefully things keep going well for ya!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome, Ghostess! Really cool and simple idea...not that I really need more ideas...I can't seem to finish the ones I've already got floating around in my head!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Got news. Yesterday I found out that Dryloc is discontinued.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I guess I should go buy the rest of the stock at Home Depot then.

Honestly, I doubt it's discontinued. Where did ya hear that at?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ghostess, I bought a gallon of block waterproof paint (I was gonna paint my fireplace at one time and it was primer for the b-walls) It's a thick white paint with what seems like little bits of sand mixed in. Is that the same as dry-lock? I wanted to see if that's what dry-lock was like before I used in on the tombstones.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

It sounds very similar, Lagrousome. Is it latex-based?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ghostess, I found out from the folks at Menards.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Is it just something that *they* are not going to carry any longer? The Dry Lok site doesn't say anything about it being discontinued.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...I wonder if the person I was talking to knew what they were talking about or just misinformed?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ghostess, not sure if it's latex based....gonna have to pull it back out and take a peak at it. I did coat an scrap piece of foamboard and it covered well, didn't eat it up or anything......let me get back to you on that one.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Those rocks look great! I'll have to get me a few phone books..Might have some old ones at work.


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

Excellent - exactly what I need. Thank you!


----------

